# **Want to buy a basic laptop for my GF. Budget: Rs.25,000



## kool (Aug 31, 2011)

*Want to buy a basic laptop for my GF working in Accenture(Placed this year).* 

1) *Budget= Rs.25,000 *
2) No gaming, only *for office work*, net surfing, sometime movie.
3) Good Battery backup.
4) It doesn't matter its XP or 7
5) Girly look if possible vibrant color like green, blue, pink.
6) Any free offer or discount (For Bangalore)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 31, 2011)

VPCYB15AG : Y Series : VAIO™ Notebook : Sony India
11" @ 22k
VPCEL15EN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India
15" @ 25k

Come in green, pink, white, black etc.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 31, 2011)

yeah you can get intel i3 2nd generation in your budget for her..
Asus k53 series.. 
Config - i3(2310M) , 2GB RAM, 500GB HDD, Wifi, DVD RW, 1.3MP webcam and 15,6" screeen DOS based and 1 yr onsite warranty.. its arnd 25k..
Also blue color is this looks very nice. she may like.. 
other available colors are -  Red And green


----------



## kool (Aug 31, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> VPCYB15AG : Y Series : VAIO™ Notebook : Sony India
> 11" @ 22k
> VPCEL15EN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India
> 15" @ 25k
> ...



liked your suggestion. But what about wifi? I don't need gfx card. Will notebook be good for office works or laptop? Any suggestion in dell?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 31, 2011)

kool said:


> liked your suggestion. But what about wifi? I don't need gfx card. Will notebook be good for office works or laptop? Any suggestion in dell?


Both have onboard graphics.

Click the specs tab


> Wireless Connection
> Wireless LAN Type 	IEEE 802.11b/g/n*5
> Wireless LAN Data Rate 	Maximum transmission speed: 150 Mbps*6, Maximum receipt speed: 150 Mbps*6


----------



## panacea_amc (Aug 31, 2011)

kool said:


> liked your suggestion. But what about wifi? I don't need gfx card. Will notebook be good for office works or laptop? Any suggestion in dell?




I bought the Y series black just 2 weeks ago. Cost Rs 24.5..its good overall..on-board Radeon graphics (NFS hot pursuit 2 can be played like a charm)..but Avataar movie 3.69 GB doesnt run that smoothly..
Else it is fine..
MAKE SURE U DOWNLOAD ALL THE DRIVERS FROM THE SONY INDIA WEBSITE. As they dont carry the driver CD. ..Os is windows Seven starter which is a big big crap ( u cant change wallpapers, themes, etc)..get windows home premium or ultimate.
Beyond this, Sony is a beauty (like my sweetheart!!)


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> VPCYB15AG : Y Series : VAIO™ Notebook : Sony India
> 11" @ 22k
> VPCEL15EN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India
> 15" @ 25k
> ...



+1 for both of them. Great suggestion as always.


----------



## kool (Sep 7, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> VPCYB15AG : Y Series : VAIO™ Notebook : Sony India
> 11" @ 22k
> VPCEL15EN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India
> 15" @ 25k
> ...



ishu, my girl is not liking color of VPCEL15EN : E Series. Now I'm increasing my budget to Rs.30,000


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 8, 2011)

have a look at this one.
VPCEH15EN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

it is easily available in market for 28k and you can buy it in white color(girls like white color) for her


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

kool said:


> ishu, my girl is not liking color of VPCEL15EN : E Series. Now I'm increasing my budget to Rs.30,000



Sadly, most girls do not like black color. In that case consider the suggestion given by aroraanant.


----------



## kool (Sep 8, 2011)

*budget Rs.30,000*



d6bmg said:


> Sadly, most girls do not like black color. In that case consider the suggestion given by aroraanant.



Sony is the best but unfortunately my girl is not interested in specifications and features. Only girly looks.. 

Previously she was having Lenovo black color. She was not happy with the color, her eyes stucked to only *Dell glossy colorful laptops*. Any recommendations in Dell *budget Rs.30,000*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 10, 2011)

Dell Inspiron 14R - i3-2310, 3GB, 320GB 5400, HD 3000 & *PINK* color for 32.5k  Sony also provides vibrants colors, more beatiful than dell i suppose, then why dell?


----------



## kool (Sep 12, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> have a look at this one.
> VPCEH15EN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India
> 
> it is easily available in market for 28k and you can buy it in white color(girls like white color) for her



bought this one/....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 12, 2011)

kool said:


> bought this one/....



congrats  if possible pics pls ?


----------

